# Does flexisign 8.1 work with foison cutter?



## Gavin Pedley (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all i have Felxisign 8.1 but when installing did not see any foison in the cutter list i have not yet got my foison c24 but will be soon so i just wondered will it work or do i need a patch/plugin to make it work with foison?


----------



## Gavin Pedley (Jun 4, 2009)

I have tried looking for drivers etc but can not find any anyone got any ideas?


----------



## zigax (Jan 19, 2009)

HEllo, i also was stuck with Flexisign v8.1 and my foison c24, because there is no Foison hardware option in Flexisign hardware manager....but then i find out a little plug in in download area at Download SignBlazer Elements and Pro signmaking software updates. You just have to copy and paste this file to the "OutputDrivers" folder under you Flexisign install path.
*Those file should work with Flexi7.6 or later versions.*

Then you just have to open Flexisign manager and locate Foison....and follow the instruction for you c-24. (they are also at http://www.signwizard.co.uk/downloads.htm )

Hope this help , ...enjoy


----------



## minikazam (Nov 24, 2007)

I need drivers for this 2 have clicked the link and its now dead ggrr does any one know where i can get thease drivers from ?
cheers


----------



## zigax (Jan 19, 2009)

minikazam said:


> I need drivers for this 2 have clicked the link and its now dead ggrr does any one know where i can get thease drivers from ?
> cheers


Hello, here is the link for driver (plugin) named *Flexisign driver, from signwizard site.*

 Hope this helps, please tell me when you will connect the cutter, if all is working good.

Zigax


----------



## m3evocars (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi if you go to the china web site for the foison c24 cutter there is a download page and there is a usb driver for flexisign it works. if any probs just email me Tony


----------



## ynotks (Mar 7, 2011)

hi there...need your help...just bought a Foison C24 Cutter and running it with Flexi 8 v1....
everything seem to be alright...but after installing the software and happily going to do my first cutting...who know...the 'Operation Manager 8.5v1' cannot find driver...

very disappointed...why that so? 

desperately need your help.

txs....


----------



## shasta (Oct 26, 2008)

zigax said:


> Hello, here is the link for driver (plugin) named *Flexisign driver, from signwizard site.*
> 
> Hope this helps, please tell me when you will connect the cutter, if all is working good.
> 
> Zigax


Hi bro do you still have the flexisign plugin for foison c24.All the above links are dead.Am stuck and desperate.Nothing seems to work.


----------

